# Portero controlado por telefono fijo



## mariallp (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola, estoy con un proyecto de cotrol de un portero desde el telefono fijo, pero no se exactamente por donde empezar. He visto por internet que hay dispositivos ya comercializados pero no he encontrado niguno independiente de una linia ya montada. Me podrian ayudar a enfocar como podria interconectar el interfono con la linia telefonia, con la que al apretar el interfono sonara el telefono y se pudiera abrir la puerta desde el telefono?

Muchas gracias y Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Hay unas centralitas telefónicas domiciliarias que tienen acceso al portero.

Saludos !


----------



## mariallp (Sep 2, 2010)

muchas gracias DOSMETROS pero sabes alguna marca o modelo?? que representa que es como un intercomunicador? sabes si se puede hacer algo casero?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

Me parece que hacerlo casero sería muuuuuuuuuuuy complicado , por eso te sugerí las centralitas telefónicas domiciliarias (las venden en casas de telefonia) y algunas traen lo de atender el portero eléctrico. Marcas no se.

Saludos !


----------

